# Italian Serie A 07-08 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Udinese to win.I will bet that.And over2.5.
And perhaps Sampdoria to win and maybe over2.5.
Palermo-Napoli sound as over2.5 too but not so much to me.
Maybe Atalanta not to score or something like that too.


----------

